# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Mikolaj Ostapiuk - work samples

## Mikolaj Ostapiuk

Hi all!
Please feel invited to check my Deviantart gallery. I'm amateur after-hours artist and comic gook "graphy" guy, currently working on cooperative webocmic www.diredestiny.com. I also try to push for a number of my personal projects, which usually fail due to lack of time. 
I hope You will like the trip  :Smile:  Thanks!

http://mousecitykola.deviantart.com/gallery/

I'm adding some examples:
http://mousecitykola.deviantart.com/...over-525786222
http://pre12.deviantart.net/d670/th/...la-d8f1543.jpg
http://pre03.deviantart.net/cf5b/th/...la-d4cjleb.jpg
http://pre01.deviantart.net/eb08/th/...secitykola.jpg

----------


## Mikolaj Ostapiuk

First: thanks for alle the views and visits to deviantart gallery of mine  :Smile: I still cannot add directly any art here (I mus find time to read "How to.." section ) so sorry and thanx for patience.
Second, but more important:
News one: Dire Destiny scriptwriter Robert Kendzie is finishing preparation to print DD Book 4, which soon will be available in physical form. You can purchase it via Lulu.com or personally as Rob is going to attend GenCon and maybe other show.
News two: you will be able also to buy Dire Destiny all books at Baltimore Comic Con in Artists Alley (table numbe yet to be confirmed). Bigger part of this news is..... that I'm gonna be there as well!!!! YAY! I've just received my US Visa and I'm taking a plane to Baltimore, to sit three days chatting, drawing and meeting all the nice people who will come by! Feel invited to stop by our table!
Here You have cover image for Dire Destiny Book 4 - hope it will get your attention enough to say hello  :Smile: 
DD_book4_cover SM.jpg

----------


## Mikolaj Ostapiuk

I have just received information that our table at upcoming Baltimore Comic Con is A169 in Artists Alley - make sure to check at our stand!
I will be posting my bloggy journal on Baltimore experience somewhere on social media (yet to be decided) so watch this space for future announcements.
Thanks!

----------

